# New EVO and CAAD 12



## hypercycler

So the new EVO and CAAD 12 (they skilled #11...?) will be releasing later this year. Anyone got more info? 

Last thing I heard is that they will accommodate wider tires up to 28mm, a tad wider tubes...


----------



## Dan Gerous

I heard a few things about the Evo... not much about the CAAD.


----------



## 5DII

what did you hear?


----------



## vanerven

Heard it too from my LBS who is an insider; EVO 2 is on its way, probably to be introduced just before the start of the TdF. That's all I heard unfortunately...


----------



## Dan Gerous

Nothing official yet, but I expect:

- Stiffer bb area, BB30A. That's probably the only little weakness on the current Evo, it's not bad, but could be better, especially for big, powerful riders. And having a Evo and a new Synapse, the Synapse is noticably betfer there.

- internal cable/wire routing, all frames will be mechanical and electronic shifting ready. That's a must nowadays, for practical and cosmetic/trendy reasons..

- A disc brake version (maybe not at first but eventually, sooner rather than later).


----------



## Dan Gerous

Also, there might be new CAADX cross bikes (maybe SuperX too) with thru-axles...


----------



## Trilitai

Hello. How sure for the new caad12 or evo 2? Is it 100% sure they are coming in this year as 2016 model? I'm planning to buy a new evo now. But if they are having a redesign, then I might just buy a used bike and wait until the new model to arrive. I saw nothing on the internet now. Is it rumors or somebody have insider news? Thanks.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Dan Gerous said:


> Nothing official yet, but I expect:
> 
> - Stiffer bb area, BB30A. That's probably the only little weakness on the current Evo, it's not bad, but could be better, especially for big, powerful riders. And having a Evo and a new Synapse, the Synapse is noticably betfer there.
> 
> - internal cable/wire routing, all frames will be mechanical and electronic shifting ready. That's a must nowadays, for practical and cosmetic/trendy reasons..
> 
> - A disc brake version (maybe not at first but eventually, sooner rather than later).


BB30A is for disc brake bikes. So the first and last go together.


----------



## Dan Gerous

MMsRepBike said:


> BB30A is for disc brake bikes. So the first and last go together.


Why? :confused5: Synapses with rim brakes have BB30A and it's a good improvement over BB30 that has nothing to do with discs, BB30A is a wider BB shell that was created to improve the stiffeness of BB area.


----------



## MMsRepBike

no. BB30A was created to keep the chainstays at proper length for disc bikes.


----------



## Dan Gerous

MMsRepBike said:


> no. BB30A was created to keep the chainstays at proper length for disc bikes.


True, you are right... but non-disc bikes gain from BB30A too so even if there were no disc brakes on the Evo, I suspect they'd still go with BB30A. With the same chainstay length as it has now, it would allow the rear end to be laterally stiffer, the BB area to be stiffer too and have room for tires bigger than 700x25 (more and more consumers want that). A lot of people love the current Evo (me included) but some complain about the stiffness in that area (especially sprinters and bigger powerful people), it's the area they have to improve most IMO, discs or no discs.


----------



## Diopena1

I heard the new Evo will be a combo of race geometry with the more relaxed geometry... think a mix of the current evo and synapse. Lighter, and stiffer bottom bracket, and they're supposedly going more aero as well.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Diopena1 said:


> I heard the new Evo will be a combo of race geometry with the more relaxed geometry... think a mix of the current evo and synapse. Lighter, and stiffer bottom bracket, and they're supposedly going more aero as well.


Not tooo relaxed I hope. The current Evo geometry is pretty spot-on I find and for a race bike, it's already very well-behaved, quick but not too much that it's twitchy or too nervous, it's actually quite relaxed for a race bike IMO.


----------



## hoodriverlife

Per my other (Synapse) related post... if the EVO2 goes BB30A, does that mean stock 68 wide Power cranks won't fit? It is hard enough to find power cranks that work with BB30, but now to add a width issue??? Yikes.


----------



## kbwh

Itwould be a sad thing if they change the geometry for the Evo 2. The Evo is just right.
The CAAD10 already does 28 mm tires, btw.


----------



## Yamabushi

Please, no significant changes to the geometry! It's perfect as is, IMO!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Everyone loves the current geometry it seems! 

I doubt they would dumb it down, it's not only people here that love the current geometry, every reviews always rave just how good it is, how it blends the perfect balance of sharp quick handling while still being stable, comfortable and confidence-inspiring at any speed... (it's one of the most important factors that keeps me on Cannondales, their geometries are always soooo good)

Unless they started to offer them in two different geometries? Doesn't Trek do that? A race geometry and a more relaxed geometry with longer headtubes, slightly slower handling... I understand many consumers that should be on more relaxed bikes insist to be on race bikes for various reasons (look, cool-factor, weight weenie-ism, wannabe racers, pro-cyclist groupies...) so perhaps there is a market for it?


----------



## kps88

That sounds kinda sucky



Diopena1 said:


> I heard the new Evo will be a combo of race geometry with the more relaxed geometry... think a mix of the current evo and synapse. Lighter, and stiffer bottom bracket, and they're supposedly going more aero as well.


----------



## ph0enix

I can't imagine Cannondale changing the EVO's geometry - not significantly at least.


----------



## Horze

Ahem.. 

Wider BB doesn't make the BB stiffer. Wider BB adds more stability in fact. There is a difference. A wider BB goes against everything that is the Evo. 

Let us not even forget the loss of the option for running Shimano cranksets (which many of us grew up with) over BB386. I tried FSA BB30 a short while back and hated it (namely the geometry of the cranks).

I would run only Shimano on this Evo.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Horze said:


> Ahem..
> 
> Wider BB doesn't make the BB stiffer. Wider BB adds more stability in fact. There is a difference. A wider BB goes against everything that is the Evo.
> 
> Let us not even forget the loss of the option for running Shimano cranksets (which many of us grew up with) over BB386. I tried FSA BB30 a short while back and hated it (namely the geometry of the cranks).
> 
> I would run only Shimano on this Evo.


Well, stiffer, more stable... less play/flex/movement where it matters.

Can't say I've looked at FSA crankset specs, odd Q-factor or chainline?


----------



## bjb85runner




----------



## bjb85runner

Maybe a Lefty CAAD?


----------



## Diopena1

Diopena1 said:


> I heard the new Evo will be a combo of race geometry with the more relaxed geometry... think a mix of the current evo and synapse. Lighter, and stiffer bottom bracket, and they're supposedly going more aero as well.


Ok, I misunderstood the info I had a week ago. The new EVO is supposedly getting a slight redesign, specifics change since I was originally told it was getting a seat stay redesign, and small changes made to the headtube... yadda yadda. 
But I was given specifics that are being chased after in the new iteration: lighter, a bit more aero, and with added comfort.
Personally I really like the current gen, and can attest to its quickness, I have a 2011 supersix Himod which I love... the current EVO feels more "organic" I guess.... waiting to see the new one whenever it comes out, ride it, and perhaps upgrade to that frame if I like it enough.


----------



## hypercycler

bjb85runner said:


> Maybe a Lefty CAAD?
> 
> View attachment 306165


I think that's a new Super X? Tim Johnson was riding a prototype with a lefty...


----------



## Dan Gerous

hypercycler said:


> I think that's a new Super X? Tim Johnson was riding a prototype with a lefty...


It's neither... I think. From what I gather, it's a dedicated gravel riding bike and not a road bike you can take on not too bad gravel/dirt like the Synapse (the Synapse is still ridable on dirt and gravel roads, but it's not a pure gravel bike that can tackle super loose, deep gravel). Sloping top tube (so not a CX frame, looks like a mountain bike frame but head and seattube angles closer to a 'relaxed road geometry'), room for very big tires (the limiting factor on the Synapse), low-travel Lefty (an evolution of the one-off Tim had on his SuperX last year), internal cable routing, 1x11 SpideRing (I think?)... This one is ridden by Cameron Wurf but Tim Johnson has one too, it's refered to as a Cannondale NLS...

Same bike, another angle:









Edit, side shot:









The story, from the photographer:

I've honestly never seen anything like it. Cameron flatted through all of his tubes on a prototype tire and these guys rallied around him to help him finish the final 40 miles on a dead flat tire, trading pushes the whole time. This is far more inspiring than any race I've ever seen. These guys are proper legends.​


----------



## trauma-md

Dan has it right....(at least some if it :thumbsup


----------



## scooterman

There will be a hi mod sram red 22 disc EVO. 

Also a CAAD12 disc in 105/ultegra and dura ace.

all in september

Standard mod evo's in July w/o disc

2016 MY transition sheet came out last week. You can probably got to your local Cannondale shop and take a look at it and see what models will be out when. But no pics, no specs, no prices yet.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

It's going to be an interesting June/July.... This trickle of info on the 2016 models is killing me... :mad2:


----------



## Donn12

scooterman said:


> There will be a hi mod sram red 22 disc EVO.
> 
> Also a CAAD12 disc in 105/ultegra and dura ace.
> 
> all in september
> 
> Standard mod evo's in July w/o disc
> 
> 2016 MY transition sheet came out last week. You can probably got to your local Cannondale shop and take a look at it and see what models will be out when. But no pics, no specs, no prices yet.


I hope they make some better looking color ways... I have a black and silver 2012 caad 10 and a green and black 2015 synapse disc....but many of the other combos available are but ugly


----------



## martinot

Exciting indeed. The team I race on will roll on Cdales next year and many of us will be getting new EVOs and CAAD10/12. Generally, we like things as they are now but internal cable routing for mechanical and consistently creak-free BB are our main wish list items. More aero would be nice too. We don't care about the disc brakes as none of us seeks more braking power on the tarmac, weight increase is not really welcome, and there are virtually no disc brake wheels in neutral support vehicles at the races (yes, USA Cycling allows racing on with discs on all but the UCI regulated races). One one hand it would be good to see a slight evolution of the designs but why not a full revolution. Anxious to see the new models.


----------



## tranzformer

Looks like a shot of the new Evo? Or is this the new CAAD still?


----------



## MMsRepBike

looks like EVO to me.


----------



## Ahillock

tranzformer said:


> Looks like a shot of the new Evo? Or is this the new CAAD still?



That color looks really sharp.


----------



## MartinR.

Some more shots:
Pro Bike: Cory Williams' prototype Cannondale - VeloNews.com

Cannondale CAAD12 First Look


----------



## SwimCycle09

Any word on updates to the CAAD X? I think I saw a post on here about the hydro forming techniques used in building the CAAD 10 to move over to the alloy cross bikes, which sounds pretty cool.


----------



## allenpg

I'm on a Cannondale sponsored team. We were told earlier this year no major updates (aka, new frames coming in 2016). I would imagine updates to be minor to the Evo like they are for the CAAD 12. They now have Damon Rinard from Cervelo, so I would imagine the next Evo to be similar to the new Madone 9. Personally, I think many bike brands have gone wacko with gravel bikes, CX bikes, aero bikes, gran fondo bikes, etc. I'm personally happy with my Evo and CX bike. The most important thing on your bikes are the wheels, tires, and gearing (assuming you have good fit, pedals, shoes, and saddle). I can easily get my CX bike to be road worthy or adjust it to take on singletrack.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like some of the pros are testing a new bike today. Is this the updated Evo? https://instagram.com/p/4J2shTsmIe/


----------



## scooterman

sure looks like it


----------



## Rashadabd

scooterman said:


> sure looks like it


I thought so as well. It looks good from what I can see, a little bit of aero added to your standard Supersix Evo.


----------



## spinnekop

So lots of photos last night that was taken down again. 
HAHHAHAHA


----------



## spinnekop

View attachment 306956


View attachment 306957


View attachment 306958


Cannondale blog posted a few pics and got taken down. I see Eliflap has them up on their blog today.....


----------



## Rashadabd

spinnekop said:


> View attachment 306956
> View attachment 306957
> View attachment 306958
> 
> 
> Cannondale blog posted a few pics and got taken down. I see Eliflap has them up on their blog today.....


The links didn't work.


----------



## spinnekop

Let's try this
Cannondale 2016 | eliflap


----------



## Rashadabd

spinnekop said:


> Let's try this
> Cannondale 2016 | eliflap


Good stuff. Man I like the look of the new Caad12, very clean and almost elegant. I sincerely hope they release it in more colors than just black and silver because it could be truly amazing with some color and I like the cleaner lettering, etc. The new Slate looks incredible as well. They might have just blown the rest of the gravel/adventure bikes out of the water in my opinion. I really didn't expect to like the look as much as I did since the early photos didn't impress me as much as these ones did. It's good looking. There seems to be both internally and externally routed Supersix Evos. I wonder if that is going to be a pricepoint difference or just Di2 will be internally routed or are they presenting options for people with different preferences???? Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## MartinR.

Thanks for sharing! I was hoping to see new disc brakes equipped road bikes, but there are none. Currently there are CAAD10 black inc disc and Rival Disc and looks like 2016 caad10 black inc will have standard calipers?


----------



## Rashadabd

MartinR. said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was hoping to see new disc brakes equipped road bikes, but there are none. Currently there are CAAD10 black inc disc and Rival Disc and looks like 2016 caad10 black inc will have standard calipers?


My guess is that there will still be disc brake equipped versions of the Caad12, but they may be Shimano instead of Sram. I heard that the disc versions will be released later this summer/fall.


----------



## MartinR.

Rashadabd said:


> My guess is that there will still be disc brake equipped versions of the Caad12, but they may be Shimano instead of Sram. I heard that the disc versions will be released later this summer/fall.



You are probably right : https://instagram.com/p/4NWGloQECu/


----------



## Rashadabd

MartinR. said:


> You are probably right : https://instagram.com/p/4NWGloQECu/


I think I just drooled on myself.... Beautiful bike.


----------



## allenpg

I'm kind of underwhelmed. Some minor updates here and there, but apart from the new gravel bike and CX bike, I can't wait for next year. My Evo will be 3 years old this year. Over 20,000 miles on it. I can't complain (apart from the bottom bracket). My hunch is that Cannondale will have a huge overhaul (or additions) to their road line up next year. Not only in carbon, but also aluminum. Unlike a lot of shoe companies, I'm glad they don't screw up something that works well. The Evo and CAAD really are solid. They might be dated in some regards, but still hold their own!


----------



## spinnekop

Spec sheet on the Evo Hi-mod:
BB30A
"Delta box" BB section that will make it stiffer.
More aero tubing
25.4mm seat post
New fork design
Ballistic carbon.


----------



## MartinR.

2016 Dealer catalog: http://vendors.cannondale.com/15/2016_C_DEALERBOOK_COMPILED_GLOBAL_LR.pdf


----------



## Rashadabd

Great find, thanks for sharing! I really like a number of the paint schemes for the Caad12, Synapse, and Evo. I am seriously disappointed that the Slate only comes in three colors and that the 105 is army green. That Force CX 1 model is the business though.


----------



## ph0enix

MartinR. said:


> 2016 Dealer catalog: http://vendors.cannondale.com/15/2016_C_DEALERBOOK_COMPILED_GLOBAL_LR.pdf


I'm getting "access denied".
Does anyone have the actual PDF?


----------



## spinnekop

ph0enix said:


> I'm getting "access denied".
> Does anyone have the actual PDF?


It is 67meg. So a bit too big to send around via mail.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Nevermind, they pulled the pdf off the site... 

2016dealer | eliflap


----------



## Dan Gerous

Just shared the updated Evo and CAAD 12 in Black Inc. flavors here...


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's are Peloton Magazine's thoughts on the new Caad12. I love it, personally. 

The Alloy EVO? Cannondale Launches the CAAD12 - Peloton Magazine


----------



## ph0enix

spinnekop said:


> It is 67meg. So a bit too big to send around via mail.


If you have the file, you could share it via dropbox, for example.


----------



## MartinR.

ph0enix said:


> If you have the file, you could share it via dropbox, for example.


Here you are:
2016 Cannondale Dealer-book 

+ the price list for the Euro area: http://www.fahrrad-ro.de/downloads/2016CannondalePreise.pdf


----------



## ph0enix

MartinR. said:


> Here you are:
> 2016 Cannondale Dealer-book
> 
> + the price list for the Euro area: http://www.fahrrad-ro.de/downloads/2016CannondalePreise.pdf


Great! Thank you!


----------

